# Uploading images: No more resizing required.



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Red. Your efforts to continue to enhance our experience continue to amaze me.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

eric said:


> Is Anselmo admin now?


Why oh why would you ask that?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

anselmo said:


> eric said:
> 
> 
> > Is Anselmo admin now?
> ...


Careful Eric...he might sue you. :lol:

Red...that's fantastic news, cause I was using Photobucket, and Dodge recently warned me the pics in trip reports may go missing in a couple of years or so. This should be way better. Now to catch a fish. That is the new challenge.

Thanks Red

trev


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kayakone said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > eric said:
> ...


I don't sue people
Yes sometimes I am an instrument of karma, but if it wasn't me it would be someone else

I like this
Photo bucket images were not viewable at work
Now I can get my fix on a full sized screen rather than my phone (when the wifi works)


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Test. 
iphone took about 40 secs to upload on wifi








Yay! 
It's fixed the iPhone resize problem too!

pc one
took about 70 secs to upload








Thanks Mr Red.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWczxkNoAABrfgEAQUAWwgpKiGMo/b/+gIABoVGmQ0ABoMjR5INANU/Up+iNT1NNpAyZigDJmpcmIxMC/Bqw4T1g1o7yoHRyIEZsTYQ44qXU42T5LSrUt5cotYn4wBHiUMalhWQsQIzEKt9oNYsicjUczTPZRa59by4qLYOGkwTLPTm6mhwUNbkFhmFTelbV/xdyRThQkMzxkNoA=


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

The Fishin' Musician said:


> Test.
> iphone took about 40 secs to upload on wifi.


We can upload pics to AKFF from our iPhone? When did this happen?


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

OH happy days!!! Thank you.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

OK so here's the weird bit.

It seems if you upload images that are below (say) 200kb but above (say) 100kb, then you get scroll bars appearing. Better off erring on the larger side now.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

eric said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > eric said:
> ...


Wow
Appearances can be SO deceptive :lol:


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Ado said:


> Better off erring on the larger side now.


It's always seen me right!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks Leigh. I always find this a pain. Makes it MUCH easier now.


----------

